# 1968 Lemon Peeler



## Keena (Sep 8, 2016)

I have a September 1968 Serial # JD 004005 Lemon Peeler that I am looking to sell.  I am the original owner.  The bike is all original.  Never restored.  Some minor rust on frame on the underside. Otherwise in good or very good condition.  Sorry I have no pics right now to upload but will do later.  Am looking to sell. Was wondering what I am looking at for a approximate price.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 8, 2016)

You can go to Ebay and look for 68 Lemon Peeler or Schwinn Krate. Then click the completed listing button on the left side. You can see what they have sold for and judge the condition to yours. A pic here will go a long way... A good pic I mean...lol


----------



## mcmfw2 (Sep 8, 2016)

Jaxon said:


> You can go to Ebay and look for 68 Lemon Peeler or Schwinn Krate. Then click the completed listing button on the left side. You can see what they have sold for and judge the condition to yours. A pic here will go a long way... A good pic I mean...lol



As Jaxon stated good close up pictures go a long way in determining value... I would possibly be interested in purchasing it if you send pictures to mwallace@comcast.net


Thanks, Mark


----------

